# Furry Smilies?



## Nick (Jul 28, 2009)

Does anyone know where's a good place to find some furry smilies? Preferably wolf?


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 28, 2009)

just add a few people on msn, thats how i got some of mine xD


----------



## WarMocK (Jul 28, 2009)

Or try to make one yourself using a few of the freely available smileys out there ;-)


----------



## Runefox (Jul 28, 2009)

Well, there's always those foxes. Opiummmmm's foxes.


----------



## SailorYue (Jul 28, 2009)

i visit this CBox that has a bunch of cute monkey panda and red fox ones

http://www3.cbox.ws/box/?boxid=2662391&boxtag=5329&sec=smilies

im trying to find where you can download the fox's

monkey;
http://cococokie.wordpress.com/2007/07/22/yoyo-cici-pics-emoticons/

red fox 
http://www.anikaos.com/0041-msn_red_fox_smilies.html

hell http://www.anikaos.com/ has tones of furry catagories, bears bunnies  etc.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 29, 2009)

WarMocK said:


> Or try to make one yourself using a few of the freely available smileys out there ;-)



*laughs* Awesome.


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 29, 2009)

http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=free+furry+smilies is the place to go


----------



## Nick (Jul 29, 2009)

Come on, now, you don't think I'd ask without going to Google first, do you?


----------



## Runefox (Jul 29, 2009)

Nick said:


> Come on, now, you don't think I'd ask without going to Google first, do you?



You have no idea how many people actually do.


----------



## Nick (Jul 29, 2009)

Google is my hommie. I live by it.


----------



## hitokage (Jul 30, 2009)

I found some using Google - this forum uses some. There was a link for a zip download in this topic there, but the domain wasn't renewed. However, you can download them individually from *here*. It should be noted these are larger then most forums use.


----------

